# Plug cutter tips



## APBcustoms (Jun 30, 2014)

I need to get a 1/2 plug cutter that is able to cut finished edges. I am trying to avoid tear out because I am cutting plugs for cufflinks and need good edges any tips on types and or brands also I'm only cutting about. 1/4 inch thick


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2014)

My opinion is the tenon/dowell cutters would work best




like this. You don't need the length but they make a very smooth cut, kind of burnishes the sides. But a regular plug cutter with the finger like cutters might work fine. They have a slight taper to them though if that maters. The one in the pic is a CMT I downloaded from Amazon, but I have these in several sizes out in the shop...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Southern Wood Catboat (Jul 5, 2014)

This set worked pretty good for me.
Purchased at Amazon

Plug Cutter Set 4-Piece - 1/4, 3/8 1/2, 5/8
Tapered Plug Cutter Set 
Sold by Woodshopbits - "A Bit Better" 

Doug


----------

